# Baby Bumpkin



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/Bumpkin

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Awwww...poor little Bumpkin! That is quite a fall and onto hard concrete to boot! , sure hope he/she will be ok.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Poor little baby.
He is safe now, how he recovers quickly form whatever he has broken, the leg should be fine, he is still young.

Good luck

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Poor little baby. His little wings just aren't big enough.

Terry, I know you know this but keep an eye on his bottom for any swelling.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OOOOH, poor little Bumpkin. Look at that sweet little face. 

Sending a prayer for his complete recovery.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mr. Squeaks and I are sending our BEST WARM HEALING WISHES to little Bumpkin!!

Sincerely hope everything will be well!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Ouch...

I guess he had some lateral velocity from tumbleing off a pitched roof then...

Yeeeeeeeeesh...

He looks pretty good!

Give him a kiss-on-the-head for me...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh boy, Terry......poor baby. 

He does look pretty good considering he had such a tumble.

Hope he does okay.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone for all the well wishes for little Baby Bumpkin. S/he seems to be doing just fine .. I am checking often, Maggie, for any swelling or discoloration .. nothing thus far, but the little one is still having trouble with the one leg. Bumpkin and Pipsqueak are keeping each other company and all snuggled up and sound asleep right now. I'm sure they will both be up and peepin', squeakin', and doin' their little baby wing stuff as soon as I approach them to do the last feeding tonight. Smooches from Uncle Phil will be "delivered" at that time.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Excellent...!


Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oooooh, add me too, Terry, for the kisses...and for Pipsqueak too!

Oh yes, a gentle HUG to both too...


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Poor lil sweetie, I'm sending lots of positive energy and healing thoughts Bumpkins way! Be sure to add me to that list of kisses too


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK .. last feeding and smooching is done .. I think they are wondering where all those human smooch cooties came from  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Continuing to send thoughts and prayers for Bumpkins healing AND a hug and kiss too!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That's one heck of an entrance! Sure hope there are no internal injuries and that leg heals so he can get on with the business of growing up!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

What a spill poor baby Bumpkin took.  
Glad to hear he/she is doing good & has already found a buddy.  

Cindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Poor little guy! He sure is lucky to end up with you. I'm glad he seems to be doing okay and has a buddy to snuggle up to.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Okay...i'm in suspense here.... how is your little Bumkin today?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Treesa and all,

Little Bumpkin is doing well. The right leg is still pretty sore, but I think it will be OK. S/he and Pipsqueak seem to be happy being buddies. Will try to get some pics of them after bit.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Good to hear...

Such little cuties...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Baby Bumpkin started eating seeds yesterday thereby putting his/her buddy, Pipsqueak to shame .. Pip still has shown no interest in seeds. These two are now keeping company with an older baby that may have shown Bumpkin the ropes with regard to seeds  Hope to get some new pics of the babies tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear Bumpkin is doing so well and learning to eat on his own. 

I'm sure that made you proud and saved you some time too.  

I hope Pip follows the example.

Thanks for the wonderful update, and I will be looking forward to pictures.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ahhhhhh...always a Blessing when those little Beaks figure out how to peck...!


Lol...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

